# Snowboard Edit Advice



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

Here is one of my newer snowboard edits i rode and edited and my friend filmed. I just want to hear any suggestions you may have about anything riding filming and editing

the link is here 

vvvvvvvvvv

https://vimeo.com/88001730

^^^^^^^


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kinda cool production, I'm not really into rails rails and more rails. Looks like you guys had fun making it! :thumbsup:


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

haha yeah, but here in the midwest we have limited options


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

cannonsburger said:


> Here is one of my newer snowboard edits i rode and edited and my friend filmed. I just want to hear any suggestions you may have about anything riding filming and editing
> 
> the link is here
> 
> ...


Looking good man. I love seeing more & more stuff from other Michigan riders. Keep it up!


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Drop the the native audio all together, it doesn't add much and is pretty distracting. Watch the chopping off of heads, a lot of times the rider leaves the top part of the frame. Most of your shots are fairly level and static, don't be afraid to get the camera moving and get low & close, a fisheye lense really helps here.

Other than that a great start, decent use of B-Roll, nice music choice.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not a fan of B&W I like the colors :blink:

other than that I liked the footage. I used ppl's edits to study and help my park more than the "edit" itself. Watching tons of different riders to help myself learn :thumbsup:

Good footage and looks like you guys are having a blast, I just think loose the B&W


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

yeah, thats understandable i just thought it looked nice, mostly because it was such a cloudy day and everything looked really dull.


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm pretty limited with my camera hahaha all i have is a go pro i won at a comp. don't have the money for a legitimate camera.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Friends, film, & fun good job….:eusa_clap:


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

Pretty good edit, but try to mix up some of the angles to fit the features and tricks your filming.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

cannonsburger said:


> haha yeah, but here in the midwest we have limited options


Yeah, I was about to say based on the location I'm assuming you're in Michigan which means shitty "mountains". Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice. Looks well produced, good fun and good riding. With a bit more experience and more varied footage i think you'd do even better...

I prefer color as well, but this had a really nice mood. i think you thought outside the norm and nailed it with b&w. 

For longer videos i guess a few flowy sequences are always nice, and also some other type of riding, just to mix it up a bit.


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

cool, yeah its kinda static. thanks


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

Michigan isn't awful.. it could be a lot worse. I'm lucky to live near this park though


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

cannonsburger said:


> Michigan isn't awful.. it could be a lot worse. I'm lucky to live near this park though


For sure. Haters gonna hate, but whatever. Sure the "mountains" suck but there are some really good terrain parks at C-burg, Nub's Nob, Hawk Island, Schuss Mountain, Pine Knob and Mt. Brighton. Gotta make the most out of what we have


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

have you been to hawk island? I've heard about it and have been wanting to check it out


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

cannonsburger said:


> have you been to hawk island? I've heard about it and have been wanting to check it out


I rode a lot there last spring because they stayed open until April 21. I have only been there twice this year so far but the last time I was there I picked up a season pass ($159). They have a crazy amount of snow and I expect them to be open probably in to May, unless April is super rainy.

Here's my reports:

Hawk Island - March 2

Hawk Island - January 12 

It's a pretty sick park. The crew there is all really good riders, so the builds tend to be upper intermediate to advanced. There are usually a few beginner features like flat or down boxes, a rainbow box, and a small jump, but there's definitely an emphasis on bigger and more challenging features like redirect rails, closeouts, donkey dick rails, gap to rails, etc.

The rope tow is a j-bar so you don't have to hold on to it, which is great, because it doesn't wear you out or shred up your gloves like an ordinary rope. You can get tons of laps in pretty easily, without wasting all that energy holding on to the rope. They've got some picnic tables and there's always a bonfire going in the firepit at the base. Also a warming hut across the path with some concessions (chips, soda, gatorade, water, coffee, etc.) and bathrooms.

I think individual lift tickets are $20/day, and there is a $5 parking fee.


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

awesome! thank you for such a detailed response. sounds like a ton of fun, This year cannonsburg didn't change there setup as often as i would have liked so i ventured off to bittersweet and a few other resorts, hawk sounds like it has some good vibes


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Just keep in mind that Hawk is strictly a small snowpark. Cannonsburg has more all around to offer but if you're into park you'd definitely find Hawk Island worth a visit. 

I live between GR and Lansing and work only a few blocks from Hawk Island. That said, I haven't even been there this year but have gone to Cannonsburg a few times. But I'm not much of a park rider either.

I don't get the Michigan hate. Yea the up north hills aren't much by western standards, but it annoys me when southern Michigan park-focused hills are used as an example for riding statewide. I love this state, haters gonna hate.

Besides, we invented the snowboard motherfuckers!


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

yeah you could say I'm a park rat so I'm not to worried about it being "to small"


----------

